# Diving multiple reefs/Looking for some natural bottom close to the pass



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I was looking on google earth at the public reefs and there are about 26 individual reefs very close together in two lines going ruffly north to south about 4 1/2 miles East of the pass and about a mile off shore. Has anyone tried to start at one end of the reef, say the one marked FrederickHCleveland Reef or Academy Reef 1 and then continued south to hit multiple reefs on the same dive? Most of them seem to only be about 300-400 feet apart. I am taking my buddy out spearing next weekend and if the weather is bad I want to find something close in that we can do. Does anyone know what these reefs are made up of? Is there any natural bottom around this area? Anyone ever shot grouper or picked up lobster off any of these? Thanks for any info. If anyone knows of any other natural bottom that is close (3-5 miles) from the pass that is worth shooting and cares to share I would be very grateful. Thanks!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are public reefs put down last year. they are all reef balls most are starting to break up and submerge in the soft sand. There are occasionally some fish on them. Mostly Snapper and small trigger sometimes an occasional Grouper.


----------

